# Chicken of the woods!



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Ya,found one this weekend! It's the pink/beige/cream color type the call "cincinnatus". New to me but confirmed on a 'shroom sight and I'm tickled pink!(so to say). I've seen them a lot before but never a fresh one so this is great. I'll be scanning the woods a bit closer,a bit earlier from now on!

Wade


----------



## rwur961615 (May 24, 2008)

Could you post a picture? Thanks.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Sorry but we ate it. The first pix on this link is it but they are much lighter this time of year. The dark color is actually a beige or pink and the outer color is cream.

Wade

http://botit.botany.wisc.edu/toms_fungi/jul2001.html


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

Never found one but had a 'chicken of the woods ala king' at one of Asheville's hippy restaurants last year, it was delicious! Great find and I hope there's more out there.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

I just stumbled across a patch of field mushrooms in the yard a few minutes ago! Surprise! They are quite early also. Maybe it'll be a good year after all!

Wade


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I spotted this one from about 50' away.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Whow! that's a find John. Especially for being this early. All I have found id the cinncinatus,some pink under field mushrooms. People are telling me chantys are going but I haven't connected you.
Keep us posted!

Waded


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I should have said that photo was taken in the fall a couple of years ago although I did see a small one the other day.

I'm going to have to find some burns for morels next spring. As dry as it was this spring there must be some in the area. If not I'm sure I can find some fresh clearcuts.


----------

